# Sojos by Sojourner Farms



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I received a sample of Sojos "homemade dog food made easy", simply add water - 100% grain-free.

Has anybody heard of that ? 

Ingredients : sweet potatoes, USDA turkey, whole egg, broccoli, celery, apples, flax meal, pecans tricalcium phosphate, pumpkin, cranberries, basil, dried alfalfa, ginger root, dried kelp, zinc surfate, vitamin E acetate, vitamin D2.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

It's popular around here (Des Moines IA) I think that's because we have a local holistic vet who recommends it. I got a sample for Rocky, personally I think it's kinda gross. He ate it, after he ate the rest of his food.

My impression is that it's pretty good stuff overall.  Just the consistency after I let it soak, is what I thought was gross.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I remember in my research being very interested in that one, but haven't found anyone that stocks it locally, so that put the kibosh on that. Sounds good though, pretty sure I found good reviews.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

The holistic vet I take Annie to recommends it highly. In particular, the one where you add your own meat. She said the one with the meat already in it was okay for convenience, but not to feed it to Annie more than once or twice a week (I think it was because it was turkey). All of mine seemed to like Dr. Harvey's better.

Linda


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I fed Sojos for quite awhile. I purchased the mixes where you add your own meat. My holstic vet highly recommended it also and she advised me to add Missing Link. I actually paid a company, Eurofin to analyze the food for me. 
http://www.eurofins.com/en.aspx
Then, I took the report to my holistic vet to analyze their findings. By law, Eurofin can not recommend nor not recommend the product. This was a couple of years ago.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

suzimalteselover said:


> I fed Sojos for quite awhile. I purchased the mixes where you add your own meat. My holstic vet highly recommended it also and she advised me to add Missing Link. I actually paid a company, Eurofin to analyze the food for me.
> Eurofins - Worldwide excellence in bio-analytical testing
> Then, I took the report to my holistic vet to analyze their findings. By law, Eurofin can not recommend nor not recommend the product. This was a couple of years ago.


So, what were the results?


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

shellbeme said:


> So, what were the results?


I signed a form with Eurofins stating I would not publish their results anywhere on the internet. But, of course, I can tell people privately the results.  I only paid to have the calcium and phosphorus levels tested. It is expensive to have done. These were the two I wanted checked out. I received a percentage for each. My holistic vet felt it did check out to be adequate levels for a toy breed.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Sojos is a good food, quality-wise I would compare it to Grandma Lucy's Artisan. The only thing I want to point out about Sojos is that the carb source (sweet potato) is listed as the first ingredient rather than the meat, so I would say it is more heavily carb-based than Grandma Lucy's Artisan or some of the other add-water-to foods. It's worth trying out at least to see how you like it!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Ok I used the sample and let it soak all night. When I looked at it next day it looked so awful (like vomit) that I threw it down the garbage disposal. I am not going to feed Charlie something like this.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't know that I would avoid feeding a food based on the way it looks -- it is just ground up food which is why it looks the way it does. Would you avoid feeding a quality canned food? Some of the high quality canned foods look just as gross, if not worse. I think you should have tried it...it's a different situation if he won't eat it, but what if he liked it? It's a good food.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

MalteseJane said:


> Ok I used the sample and let it soak all night. When I looked at it next day it looked so awful (like vomit) that I threw it down the garbage disposal. I am not going to feed Charlie something like this.


This made me laugh a little only because I felt the same way when I saw it. I did warm it up and offer it to Rocky with his breakfast that day. He ate it but didn't seem overly excited about it. I don't feed it but I still believe It's one of the better brands out there


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

LJSquishy said:


> I don't know that I would avoid feeding a food based on the way it looks -- it is just ground up food which is why it looks the way it does. Would you avoid feeding a quality canned food? Some of the high quality canned foods look just as gross, if not worse. I think you should have tried it...it's a different situation if he won't eat it, but what if he liked it? It's a good food.


It might be a good food but it really did not look good. Did not look ground up to me. More like a soup with morsels in it.


----------



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

Before I got my maltese, I fed Sojos to my shih tzu and wheaten terrier for about a year. They both loved it and you could see all the pieces of vegetables in it. Then I bought a bag, same kind same store and it looked drastically different - half the bag was powder and when it was rehydrated it looked pretty bad. But worse than the look, all of a sudden my dogs did not like it anymore, where as before that they loved it! So I gave it one more try thinking maybe I got a bad batch. Same thing. I stopped feeding it at that point. I don't know if they changed processing, but it's definitely not like it used to be.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

MalteseJane said:


> It might be a good food but it really did not look good. Did not look ground up to me. More like a soup with morsels in it.


Well, if the look of Sojos isn't good enough for you, then you can pretty much rule out all of the top quality dehydrated or freeze-dried foods. Addiction, The Honest Kitchen, and Grandma Lucy's Artisan all look similar. And, you probably wouldn't like the look of Weruva canned food either which is among the best canned foods. If the Sojo's was soupy, just add less water. The consistency I go for with Grandma Lucy's is thick like mashed potatoes.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

LJSquishy said:


> Well, if the look of Sojos isn't good enough for you, then you can pretty much rule out all of the top quality dehydrated or freeze-dried foods. Addiction, The Honest Kitchen, and Grandma Lucy's Artisan all look similar. And, you probably wouldn't like the look of Weruva canned food either which is among the best canned foods. If the Sojo's was soupy, just add less water. The consistency I go for with Grandma Lucy's is thick like mashed potatoes.


 I also am using a dehydrated food. And much of the bag does look like powder. I add enough water to make it the consistency of oatmeal. I didn't like the Dr. Harveys pre mix because it didn't really absorbe the water for me.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

What I used was a sample and I added the amount of water they recommended. It did not absorb the water even tho it was in it all night long. I even tried to stir it to get it more consistent. Maybe I should have put warm water on it ?


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

::I tried a sample of The Honest Kitchen Embark and I thought it was gross...it was green! Two of my three would eat it, but not heartily. Then we tried Addiction Herbed Lamb and Potatoes. The boys ate it but Madison would only eat it if I fed her with a spoon-I guess she didn't like it in her beard. It was pretty messy.

Now we are using ZiwiPeak Lamb. It isn't messy at all and all three eat it, although Madison still likes to be fed separately from the boys. Maybe she's just really spoiled!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

MalteseJane said:


> What I used was a sample and I added the amount of water they recommended. It did not absorb the water even tho it was in it all night long. I even tried to stir it to get it more consistent. Maybe I should have put warm water on it ?


The temperature of the water was probably what made it not absorb. Yes, you are supposed to add warm water. Not scorching hot, but warmer than room temp.


----------

